# Sony Ericsson Users ! lots of original contents for you !



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Sep 13, 2007)

*Sony Ericsson Users ! lots of SE original multimedia contents for you !*

download original content from Sony Ericsson website to your computer !!
this way you can save on your WAP count !!

goto this link

*wap.sonyericsson.com/fun/mxhtml/devices?cc=GB&dn=S500i&lc=en&returnAlias=home

then select a phone and item and download it !
u will get a dd file !! save it !!

open it in notepad... u will get the following !!

( for example i hv choosen w880 phone and gsharp theme )


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<media xmlns="*www.openmobilealliance.org/xmlns/dd">
<objectURI>[B]*www.sonyericsson.com/downloads/fd/09/gSharp_W880.thm[/B]</objectURI>
<size>174080</size>
<type>application/vnd.eri.thm</type>
<name>gSharp_</name>
<DDVersion>1.0</DDVersion>
<vendor>Sony Ericsson</vendor>
<description></description>
</media>
```

now copy paste the link (shown here in bold) in your address bar !! bingo !
here the link is to that theme... u will get the link to item that you are trying to download !

u can download 
1. themes
2. images
3. ringtones
4. message alerts
5. games
6. softwares
7. videos

thnx to miklsp se-nse moderator for rediscoverring the broken link !!!

guys note download only free content this way..
i don't know what will happen if u try to download premium content
also try selecting different country and see what happens..hv to try !


----------



## gauravakaasid (Sep 13, 2007)

wow! this is really cool...thanx a lot Akshay


----------



## Gaurav (Sep 13, 2007)

awesome dude,,,
thanks a lot.... ur cool,,,,,


----------



## Third Eye (Sep 13, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Sep 13, 2007)

just hope this lasts for long time !! or else again we will hv to hunt for newer methods and links !


----------



## blueshift (Sep 14, 2007)

Awesome. 
Thanks


----------



## entrana (Sep 14, 2007)

aww man the games costs $$$


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Sep 14, 2007)

entrana said:
			
		

> aww man the games costs $$$



 hey that's premium content try to stay away from it or they might catch our exploit yaar !!


----------



## Gigacore (Sep 14, 2007)

Awesome, thanks


----------



## entrana (Sep 14, 2007)

this is a exploit? wow i thought these were legal


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Sep 14, 2007)

^^ its legal yaar ! because the content is free but they don't allow us to download through computers for some reasons !

we just do it with computers !! so its like that !!

a good reason to explain it would be the site checks for Sony Ericsson cellphones and allows only if its a SE phone !!

coz when my friend tried to download via N72 via GPRS he got error !!!


----------



## Third Eye (Sep 14, 2007)

Some stuff is old.


----------



## gangadhar (Sep 14, 2007)

thanks.....downloading.....


----------

